# Vertical axis wind unit.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Here is a page telling about a unique designed wind generator. 
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2007/01/magwind_vertica.php

This page gives more details of a larger unit.
http://enviro-energies.com/pages/products/wind-turbines/mag-windtrade-system.php

I kind of like this statement: Economics: Fully burdened cost over 10 years is 3.5 cents per kW. With the feds and some states having incentives it might be considerably less.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

sounds interesting but could not find a price. they didi showusa distributors so i guess i will contact them.:walk:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

whitehouse said:


> sounds interesting but could not find a price. they didi showusa distributors so i guess i will contact them.:walk:


From more reading it sounds like they haven't hit the market yet. They had some production issues on the 1100 model and only the larger is available at the moment.

It might be wise to let them get some sold to learn if there are any bugs in them that need to be worked out.

Guesstimates I was reading are speaking of $10,000.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

........"Production units ready spring 2006...........

Why sure.......


There was a verticle at the GLREA (Mich.) energy fair a couple weeks ago. . . . .Spinning like crazy . . . . . . .

There was > NO < load (alternator) on it . . . .so of course it spun fast.
Same ole limp excuse "The alternator is in the shop..........."

A 100' feet away was another hybrid concoction . . .Not turning . . . . I asked why . . ."Not enough wind" I'm told
but then it was on only a 12' pole.

These guys really didn't want to talk with me, cause I was wearing my Bergey hat.

. .Buyer Beware . . . . . . . . . . . .

Expensive backyard wirrlly giggs


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been wondering why we don't see vertical axis windmills. Why don't we?

NRDC had a story on a vertical axis tidal generator that sounded promising. It said that the force direction could change without affecting performance. That would be a useful thing for generating wind power in some regions.

I also remember reading about a vertical axis pond aerator made from 55 gallon barrels split lengthwise.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

fishhead said:


> I've been wondering why we don't see vertical axis windmills. Why don't we?



To be blunt, it is because they don't work. They still need to be up where there is strong frequent wind, not on a roof or sitting on the ground, and the vertical axis units haven't been shown to be effective and most don't work at all. Interestingly, vertical axis designs were patented before the more common horizontal axis machines that use propellor driven generators, but in the 80 or 90 years since they were first designed and built, none of them have been economically viable, and most of them don't work at all.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I really think the Savonius rotor design is ideal for home built units so one doesn't have to work with propellers. 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Renewable-Energy/1974-03-01/The-Savonius-Super-Rotor.aspx

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Renewable-Energy/1975-11-01/God-Bless-Mr-Savonius.aspx

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Rene...e-Coburg-Elementary-School-Win-Generator.aspx


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

http://altenergy.blog-city.com/vawt2.htm

http://www.stiltman.com/html/wind_power.html

Unfortunately, the only sustained winds in this region eminate from politicians


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The first one is of the Darrieus design. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darrieus_wind_turbine
That type were displayed and in use at the 1982 World's Fair in Knoxville, TN. I understand that they work well but may be noisier than other styles.

The second sure has an unusual design. I'll have to study it a little more. Quite interesting to say the least.

Thanks for posting the links.


----------

